# [XORG] Caught signal 11

## Ferterps

Bonsoir

Je suis entrain d installer xorg et jai des problèmes. tout d abord installer xorg-server sa marche et a un moment  il me dit problemes de drivers etc

j installe donc d apres ce que me renvoie sa liste des drivers ceux du clavier et souris aucun probleme puis vient celui aui  s appelle

 *Quote:*   

> ati-drivers

 

la il commence et au bout d un momemt message d erreur avec bip de la carte mère et finalement sa na pas du marcher et chaque fois le meme probleme. du coup aucune commande ni Xorg -configure ni xorgconfig ni l autre ne marche Xorg -configure me renvoie une erreur et les deux autres c est

 *Quote:*   

> unknow command

  pourtant jai bien intaller les deux paquets xorg-server et xorg-x11 mais un paquet de xorg-server bug et me dit que je dois re installer tous les drivers et donc sa revient au début de mon message.

que faire ?

merciLast edited by Ferterps on Sun Oct 18, 2009 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

Pour commencer, détail un peu plus les erreurs et le matos utilisé parceque là ça fait léger pour t'aider.

Ensuite, as tu bien remplis, dans le fichier /etc/make.conf, les sections liées à l'interface graphique :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd" #ou fglrx ou radeon suivant le driver que tu veux utiliser

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" 
```

De cette façon quand tu installe xorg-server, il installera les drivers qui vont bien. Pour le choix du driver, ça dépend de ta carte graphique :

- fglrx pour le driver proprio mais ne supporte pas les anciennes cartes (< x1000 je crois)

- radeon pour le driver libre qui supporte toutes les cartes (plus ou moins bien pour les récentes)

- radeonhd pour le driver libre qui supporte les cartes avec chipset > r500

Normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis jusque là, il te demande peut être de recompilé les drivers à un moment. Tu suis les instructions et ça doit fonctionner.

Pour la suite donne nous l'erreur lors d'un Xorg -configure

Gaby

----------

## Ferterps

Matos : Carte graphique radeon HD 4790 1 Go le reste peut importe je pense

ensuite oui j ai bien rempli le make.conf javais mis fglrx mais sil faut recompiler pourquoi pasm comment desinstaller un paquet ? parce que jai pas encore lu la section dutilisation de portage il me faut un systeme fonctionnel au plus vite.

J ai suivi les instruction pour recompiler les drivers mais sa ne marche pas il me donne une erreur pas le temps de lire au milieu de la compilation. Peut etre sa a marcher mais pas Xorg -configure en tout cas.

L erreur du Xorg arrive dans 5 min je vais la prendre

----------

## Ferterps

En fait avec tous les commandes que jai essayer hier il ne demarre meme plus probleme de filesystem.

Je vais le reinstaller correctement je veux juste savoir quel driver prendre pour VIDEO CARDS avec la radeon HD 4790 1 go merci

----------

## Ferterps

Alors des nouvelles

j ai tout reinstaller super seulement pour xorg-x11 jai mis dans VIDEO CARDS radeon-hd je compile xorg-x11 je lance Xorg -configure et surprise message d erruer : missing output drivers

 j installe donc 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

et message d erreur 4e paquet mais il la installer qund meme

je lance Xorg -configure et j obitnet la meme erreur qu avant la reinstalltion a savoir 

```
Caught signal 11 Aborting
```

que dois je faire ?

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

Tu peux me confirmer le chipset de la carte graphique ? 

Je pense que c'est un RV790 mais un lspci ne ferait pas de mal pour confirmer.

 *Quote:*   

> j ai tout reinstaller super seulement pour xorg-x11 jai mis dans VIDEO CARDS radeon-hd je compile xorg-x11 je lance Xorg -configure et surprise message d erruer : missing output drivers 

 

Attention la synthaxe est :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd"
```

Avec ce flag, emerge installera automatiquement xorg avec le driver radeonhd. Si tu veux le réinstaller toi même, la bonne commande est : 

```
emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd
```

Le paquet que tu as utilisé est pour le driver proprio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> je lance Xorg -configure et j obitnet la meme erreur qu avant la reinstalltion a savoir
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aucune idée, tant que tu as des erreurs à la compilation je doute que Xorg fonctionne.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ensuite oui j ai bien rempli le make.conf javais mis fglrx mais sil faut recompiler pourquoi pasm comment desinstaller un paquet ? parce que jai pas encore lu la section dutilisation de portage il me faut un systeme fonctionnel au plus vite. 

 

Tu perdras moins de temps à lire la doc qu'a tester par toi même, surtout que emerge n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus simple à appréhender.

Gaby

----------

## Ezka

 *Ferterps wrote:*   

> que dois je faire ?

 

Je met toujours le driver vesa en plus du pilote spécifique à mon matériel :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa"
```

C'est pas forcément nécessaire mais les jours de scoumoun ça permet de garder quelques cheveux.

Essaie de ne mettre que le driver vesa et d'essayer, t'auras ptêtre le déclic de ce que tu rates avec les drivers ATI. Le but étant de lancer X autant prendre la ligne droite, tu feras de la dentelle avec la 3D et les résolutions exotique aprés   :Laughing: 

D'après http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon le driver vesa devrait au moins marcher.

----------

